# ford fiesta info needed



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

I am in the market to replace my 2005 ford focus. it seems as though the newer focus cars are a bit bigger and the fiesta kind of replaced what would be an older focus like mine. my one thing that I must have is be able to fit he bike inside the car. I have no problem laying the back seats down and taking off the front wheel like I do now. 


the way the new fiesta seats go down it doesn't look like there is much room. anybody fit a bike inside it? might have to buy the bigger and more expensive focus.

adam


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you trying to save in gas? The Focus is so small... are you a circus clown? 

You can get bikes in the Fiesta with the front wheel off. Whether or not you can use a fork mount for a MTB depends. It's already tight in there for the road bikes. Or maybe that was an older fiesta with rear seats that fold completely.

Take you bike with you to the dealership...


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

adumb said:


> I am in the market to replace my 2005 ford focus. it seems as though the newer focus cars are a bit bigger and the fiesta kind of replaced what would be an older focus like mine. my one thing that I must have is be able to fit he bike inside the car. I have no problem laying the back seats down and taking off the front wheel like I do now.
> 
> the way the new fiesta seats go down it doesn't look like there is much room. anybody fit a bike inside it? might have to buy the bigger and more expensive focus.
> 
> adam


Have you been in them?
Even though the outside of compacts have grown, the insides haven't. The outsides expanded to make room for safety features, airbags in various panels, more chassis strengthening for crash tests, larger diameter but thinner metal parts that improve stiffness but shed or maintain weight, etc.

Just because the Fiesta has similar exterior dimensions, you may lose a lot on the inside. You should go visit a dealer with a tape rule.


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

I can fit my road bike in the back of the Fiesta with the front wheel off, but I need to take both wheels off to fit my full suspension 29er in the back.



Usually I just put bikes on the top using Thule Aeroblades and the Sidearm racks.


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

i have test drove both and looked inside both. it isnt just the outside trickery that you suggest. the inside of the focus is definatly bigger.


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

RancidSLP said:


> I can fit my road bike in the back of the Fiesta with the front wheel off, but I need to take both wheels off to fit my full suspension 29er in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I just put bikes on the top using Thule Aeroblades and the Sidearm racks.


the one thing i really like about putting my bike inside is going to restaurants and staying at hotels and stuff is just alot less stressfull when I know my bike is safe.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Ill stick to my Escort wagon  Fits mtb and toolboxes for work no taking apart.


----------



## Rockhopper22 (Sep 1, 2013)

Have you seen the honda fit? It has a lot of space


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

My wife has a Fiesta 1.0L ecoboost hatchback. it's a fabulous car, fun to drive and super mileage. just averaged 43.5mpg calculated on a 800 mile camping trip loaded with gear and 2 bikes on the hitch rack.

to answer your question, you "could" get a bike inside with one or both wheels off, but not going to be easy. Why bother: hitch rack is the way to go IMO.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

Menel said:


> Have you been in them?
> Even though the outside of compacts have grown, the insides haven't. The outsides expanded to make room for safety features, airbags in various panels, more chassis strengthening for crash tests, larger diameter but thinner metal parts that improve stiffness but shed or maintain weight, etc.
> 
> Just because the Fiesta has similar exterior dimensions, you may lose a lot on the inside. You should go visit a dealer with a tape rule.


What? Ford, like other mfg's is contantly increasing interior space to keep up with the Joneses. Can't make a claim of having the largest interior cargo volume when you don't.

We are talking about putting bikes in the cargo area of a car. No airbags there. No significant chassis strengthening in the hatch, it's all done outside the chassis, behind the bumper cover.

No large tubes in the sides, these aren't race cars. Large diameter, thin rails are under the floor pan.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

My wife and I just did a camping weekend with both our MTB's packed into the back of a rental Fiesta...sedan. That was an exercise in packing.

I never understand the American fascination with turning hatchbacks into sedans...


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

adumb said:


> the one thing i really like about putting my bike inside is going to restaurants and staying at hotels and stuff is just alot less stressfull when I know my bike is safe.


That's why I bought a ford transit 

I am considering a fiesta ST as a commuter, but I wouldn't choose one for hauling bikes. As mentioned earlier in the thread, a Honda Fit might be a better choice for you.

Can finally stop to eat and have a stress free meal


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

coke said:


> That's why I bought a ford transit
> 
> I am considering a fiesta ST as a commuter, but I wouldn't choose one for hauling bikes. As mentioned earlier in the thread, a Honda Fit might be a better choice for you.
> 
> ...


That's bigger than the first house I owned in California.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

KevinGT said:


> That's bigger than the first house I owned in California.


Sorry for off topic post, but here's what someone did to another ford transit (yes that's a ceiling fan)


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

Over a year later and finally bought a car. 2016 fiesta st, super fun to drive and surprisingly quick. My 29er does fit in the back with the front wheel off just like my focus, although there isn't much wiggle room left. First new car I have bought. 25k Msrp and I got it for 19,100. Tons of rebates and incentives on leftover focus and fiestas right now. 

Do they have a heavy duty type blanket that I can lay down to try and keep my car a little cleaner for the first couple years?


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I honestly don't know where you buy them, but moving pads would work great. They look like large, heavy duty blankets. Actually, when I was a kid, I did use one as a blanket.

My wife commutes in a 2012 Fiesta. She averages 38 MPG in the commute, but I believe her best was 50+ going to Vegas and back. I use a hitch mounted rack myself.


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

adumb said:


> Over a year later and finally bought a car. 2016 fiesta st, super fun to drive and surprisingly quick. My 29er does fit in the back with the front wheel off just like my focus, although there isn't much wiggle room left. First new car I have bought. 25k Msrp and I got it for 19,100. Tons of rebates and incentives on leftover focus and fiestas right now.
> 
> Do they have a heavy duty type blanket that I can lay down to try and keep my car a little cleaner for the first couple years?


Try looking at dog beds. They are long enough to cover the entire hatch area and pretty durable.


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

Sidewalk said:


> I honestly don't know where you buy them, but moving pads would work great. They look like large, heavy duty blankets. Actually, when I was a kid, I did use one as a blanket.
> 
> My wife commutes in a 2012 Fiesta. She averages 38 MPG in the commute, but I believe her best was 50+ going to Vegas and back. I use a hitch mounted rack myself.


moving blanket is exactly what I was looking for. I didn't know what the heck those things called but I know what they look like. harbor freight near me has them for 10. I don't trust that place with much but I think they can handle making blankets.


----------

